# Oculus quest oder doch lieber was "richitges"



## MetallSimon (12. Mai 2019)

Ein Bekannter von mir möchte sich nun auch eine VR-Brille kaufen, ist aber noch unsicher, welche es werden soll.
 Er hat leider auch keinen guten PC, da wäre also auch ein upgrade nötig.
Macht es da sinn, direkt eine Oculus quest zu nehmen? Ich habe da ein wenig die Befürchtung, das es eventuell zum Nischenprodukt wird und es dann keine Spiele mehr dafür gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Mai 2019)

Die künftige Spiele-Entwicklung ist schwer vorherzusagen. Im Gegensatz zu Gear VR bietet die Quest das volle 6dof-Feature-Set und könnte somit, in deutlich schlechterer Grafikqualität, die gleichen Spielinhalte wiedergeben. Praktisch sind bei unserem Testmuster/-account zum Teil nicht einmal die altbekannten Spiele in vollem Umfang enthalten. Super Hot VR beispielsweise hat auf der Quest gerade einmal fünf Level – inklusive vier Umgebungen zur Einführung in die Steuerung.


----------



## MetallSimon (13. Mai 2019)

Das klingt so, als wäre die die quest da doch sehr beschnitten im Moment. Interessant wären vorallem ob man bei Beatsaber noch Mods und Songs herunterladen kann bzw. ob generell Mods möglich sind. Beatsaber ohne Rasputin geht garnicht 
Da wird man wohl noch einige Monate warten müssen, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Mai 2019)

Bei Beat Saber sind mir keine Unterschiede aufgefallen, aber ich kenne auch die PC-Version kaum. Aleco sollte dir da eher weiterhelfen können. Laufen tut es auf alle Fälle gut, dafür reicht die Leistung der Quest durchaus und auch das Tracking hat bei schnellen Bewegungen vor dem Spieler keine Nachteile. Bei Spielen dieses Technik-Niveaus liegt es allein am Software-Entwickler, ob die Quest vollen, Teil- oder gar keinen Support bekommt.


----------



## micha34 (14. Mai 2019)

Quest ist wohl der neue VR "Gameboy".
Das Konzept finde ich Interessanter als beim Rift S Abklatsch.
Davon ab hat die Quest das Display mit der höchsten Auflösung aus der Oculus Familie nur um das umzusetzen fehlts wohl an anderen Stellen.
Für Oculus sollte Quest das Zugpferd werden und sehr wahrscheinlich erfolgreicher als die PC Version Rift S werden,wenn der Preis dazu noch fällt.

Deshalb bin ich auch Optimistisch was die Software angeht.

Für ein mobiles Headset ist Quest sicher keine schlechte Wahl,nurals Konkurrenz zu  einem vollwertiges PC Headset sollte man das Gerät nicht sehen.
Aber sicher als Ergänzung.


----------



## MetallSimon (15. Juni 2019)

Es ist die Oculus quest geworden. 
Ich habe Bisher nur Beatsaber auf der quest probieren "dürfen" bin aber echt erstaunt, wie gut alles läuft auch ohne PC.  Man merkt ab und zu mal 1,2 glitches beim tracking, aber ansonsten läuft die echt rund. und so ohne Kabel ist schon was tolles

Mods sind super easy mit sidequest installierbar




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HspVa4i9rPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## micha34 (15. Juni 2019)

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das Oculus nicht die Sache mit der lieferbaren Software versaut und die Quest auch anständig mit "Material" versorgt.


----------

